# iTunes ID3 Tag automatisch beziehen



## nordi (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich habe letztens meine alten Mp3s in iTunes importiert. Viele sind schon mit richtigen ID 3 Tags versehen, aber viele fehlen auch komplett und es steht nur track01, track02 da etc.. Gibt es ein Tool, mit dem man die fehlenden ID3 Tags nachreichen kann, am besten automatisch? Oder muss man die manuell eintippen?

Wenn man Audio CDs importiert macht iTunes ja schon automatisch direkt diesen Abgleich, was sehr praktisch ist!? Wäre super, wenn das auch für schon importierte MP3s gehen würde.

Vielen Dank für Tipps!


----------



## Advolo (21. Juli 2008)

Wenn iTunes die ID3-Tags nicht automatisch importiert, sind sie nicht vorhanden.
Das heißt also: manuell eintippen!

Du kannst aber mal unter "Erweitert>CD-Titel abfragen" "CD-Cover laden" klicken.
Manchmal funktioniert das auch.

Grüße Advolo


----------



## Erpel (22. Juli 2008)

Ansonsten kann ich TriTag als Editor für OS X empfehlen, der ist kostenlos und gut benutzbar.


----------

